# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  czy letox 50

## Nie zarejestrowany

mozna brać z nasennymi lekami? tzn jeśli biore rano cała tabletkę letroxu a potem w nocy lek nasenny na bazie zolpidemu po pół to nic sie nie stanie?

----------

